# Wanted Parts R35 GTR



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking for some parts if anyone has them please PM

*2012 R35 GTR UK SPEC 
Front Bumper 
Lower Lip 
Right LED Light 
Right Head Light 
Right Fender 
Lower Wishbone *


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you uk based?


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Skint said:


> Are you uk based?


Yes


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a pair of headlights, complete with bulbs etc, no damage, all tabs complete etc.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Pm me over the price pls.


----------

